# Antivirus for windows CE 6.0



## nursegurl213 (Jan 8, 2011)

I am trying to download free antivirus for my nieces computer, is a 7'" net book with windows ce


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

I am not finding a free one, but stay tuned others may know of one.

I think Avast offers one for CE, but like $20.00 USD for one year.

Do a google search for "antivirus + CE" and see if you find anything.

BG


----------

